# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Εγώ γίνει όντως τόσο αρρωστοφοβικη και υποχόνδρια;

## Maria A.

Θα τα πω με λίγα λόγια. 
Τα συμπτώματα μου είναι τα εξής: Αδιαθεσία, κόπωση (ανεξήγητη), μουδιάσματα, τάσεις για εμετό (κάποιες φορές), κακή διάθεση, αίσθημα πως κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο λαιμό μου, στεγνό στόμα, δυσκολία κατάποσης συγκεκριμένα στα χάπια, πόνοι σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος, φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, εντερικές διαταραχές, ενοχλήσεις κατα τη διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής επαφής (σαν πόνος), πονοκέφαλοι, πόνοι στην πλάτη, στο στήθος, δυσκολία στην αναπνοή και έντονη δυσφορία. 

Οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει: Πλήρης γυναικολογικος έλεγχος, καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχος καρδιάς, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλίας, άπειρες γενικές αιματος, έλεγχος θυροειδή, μαγνητική κάτω κοιλίας, αξονική στήθους, λαιμού και κεφαλιού, πολλές επισκέψεις σε παθολόγο, γενικές ούρων (δεν νομίζω να μου διαφεύγει κάτι.)

Κανένα εύρημα σε όλες αυτές τις εξετάσεις εκτός από έναν πρησμένο λεμφαδένα κάτω από το σαγόνι (1,4 cm) ο οποίος μου είπαν ότι οφείλεται σε έγκλειστο φρονιμίτη. 
Δεν νιώθω όμως καλά. Αρχίζω να αγχώνομαι για ΣΚΠ ή ακόμα και για Aids. Τα συμπτώματα υπάρχουν εδώ και έναν χρόνο περίπου και πλέον φοβάμαι πολύ για την υγεία μου γιατί δεν νιώθω να καλυτερευω. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Είμαι νέα σε ηλικία και όλο αυτό μου έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή. Δεν μπορώ να βοηθηθω από πουθενά και έχω φρικαρει. Κανένας πλέον δεν πιστεύει ότι έχω κάτι μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις οπότε δεν δίνουν σημασία, εγώ όμως το νιώθω. Κάθε μέρα.....

----------


## sok

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι απόπειρες διάγνωσης)*

----------


## Maria A.

Είσαι σίγουρος; Η ΣΚΠ λένε από ότι διάβασα πως φαίνεται με μαγνητική και όχι πάντα. Όσο για το aids, από που θα φαινόταν;

----------


## sok

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι απόπειρες διάγνωσης)*

----------


## Maria A.

Όπως και να έχει μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι. Χαχαχα.

----------


## savatage

Να χαρω εγω φορουμικη διαχειριση!!

----------


## Maria A.

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα δεν έχω ηρεμήσει με όλα αυτά. Μάλλον αυτό με τα σχόλια έγινε γιατί μου έλεγε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχω καρκίνο που δεν έχει εξελιχθεί ακόμα. Κι εγώ καινούρια είναι εδώ δεν το έχω μάθει ακόμα.

----------


## savatage

Παλι καλα τελικα αποφασισε να τα σβησει ο Αeon... 
Κοριτσι μου η τροποποιηση εγινε γιατι εκανα αναφορα για αποπειρα διαγνωσης και εκφοβισμο μελους.

----------


## λουλούδι

Κοπελα μου μην ανησυχεις κι εγω εκανα αναφορα απο χτες σε πολλα του ποστ το 'χει παραγαμησει με τις γυναικες τετοιο κομπλεξ δεν εχω ξαναδει.

----------


## Maria A.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα βγάλει τον καρκίνο από το μυαλό μου αλλά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι όπως μου το είπε! Ελπίζω να μην έχει δίκιο.

----------


## savatage

Αν εχεις υποψιες ή/και ιστορικο υποχονδριασης, νοσοφοβιας κλπ τοτε να το κοιταξεις απο αυτη την πλευρα.

----------


## Maria A.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχω "ιστορικό". Όλα ξεκίνησαν ξαφνικά. Από αδιαθεσίες που απλά κλεινομουν σπίτι. Σύμφωνα με τον πρώτο ψυχίατρο πέρα από τον θυρεοειδή που μου είπε να τσεκαρω μου είπε πως δεν είναι αυτά συμπτώματα για κάτι παθολογικό. Έκανα το γνωστό λάθος να μπαίνω στο ιντερνέτ και να ψάχνω για συμπτώματα.

----------


## Maria A.

Παρόλα αυτά και σε άλλους ανθρώπους όταν βλέπω κάτι λίγο κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι το τι μπορεί να είναι και τρομάζω και αγχώνομαι στην ιδέα ότι και ο άλλος έχει κάτι.

----------


## savatage

Καπου το συζητουσαμε με ενα αλλο μελος την elivira. Γενικως οι υποχονδριακοι, αρρωστοφοβικοι, καταστροφοβικοι κλπ ειναι παρα πολυ στο φορουμ, εχει πολλα σχετικα νηματα.
Θυμαμαι ενα μελος που ελεγε "Και η οικογενεια μου ετσι ειναι, ολο πεθαινουμε και ολο εδω ειμαστε" αχαχαχ

----------


## Maria A.

Χαχαχα. Εγώ πάντως αναρωτιέμαι, μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις δεν θα υπήρχε έστω ένα σημάδι; Ένα μικρό δείγμα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά; Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι και νομίζω πως το καταφέρνω. Αλλά όταν έρχονται τα συμπτώματα αγχώνομαι πάλι.

----------


## savatage

Θυμαμαι εκεινη την κοπελα να λεει οτι ειχε μια φιλη με την ιδια αρρωστια και ολο για αρρωστιες μιλουσαν. Τις φανταστηκα να πηγαινουν μαζι για bloodtest therapy (αντι shopping), "Εισαι για ενα Ιπποκρατειο αποψε??" και τετοια.
Μαρια, θα σου πω ο,τι ειχα πει και στον μικρο sosss, αφου ετσι κι αλλιως ψαχνεις μανιωδως για αρρωστιες στο ιντερνετ, ψαξε πληροφοριες και για την υποχονδριαση και τη νοσοφοβια, τροπους αντιμετωπισης, θεραπειας και κανε κατι.

----------


## Maria A.

Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω. Καλώς ή κακώς η κατάσταση αυτή έχει φτάσει στο αμήν πια. Τόσα λεφτά σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις, τόσο τρέξιμο, τόση ταλαιπωρία και εγώ ακόμα εκεί. Κάτι έχω.

----------


## sok

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*




> Αν εχεις υποψιες ή/και ιστορικο υποχονδριασης, νοσοφοβιας κλπ τοτε να το κοιταξεις απο αυτη την πλευρα.


Εδωσε και τη συνταγη...!

----------


## savatage

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


H κοπελα εγραψε αυτα



> Τα συμπτώματα μου είναι τα εξής: Αδιαθεσία, κόπωση (ανεξήγητη), μουδιάσματα, τάσεις για εμετό (κάποιες φορές), κακή διάθεση, αίσθημα πως κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο λαιμό μου, στεγνό στόμα, δυσκολία κατάποσης συγκεκριμένα στα χάπια, πόνοι σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος, φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, εντερικές διαταραχές, ενοχλήσεις κατα τη διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής επαφής (σαν πόνος), πονοκέφαλοι, πόνοι στην πλάτη, στο στήθος, δυσκολία στην αναπνοή και έντονη δυσφορία.


και οτι εχει κανει ενα σωρο εξετασεις και της λενε οτι δεν εχει κατι παθολογικο.
Και εσυ της απαντησες οτι εχει ογκο και της εδωσες το λινκ του ογκολογικου!
Η διαχειριση κραταει αντιγραφα πριν το εντιτ.
Ενταξει δημιουργησες θεμα παλι και μπραβο σου. Μπορεις τωρα να νιωθεις πιο σημαντικος.

----------


## sok

> H κοπελα εγραψε αυτα
> 
> και οτι εχει κανει ενα σωρο εξετασεις και της λενε οτι δεν εχει κατι παθολογικο.
> Και εσυ της απαντησες οτι εχει ογκο και της εδωσες το λινκ του ογκολογικου!
> Η διαχειριση κραταει αντιγραφα πριν το εντιτ.
> Ενταξει δημιουργησες θεμα παλι και μπραβο σου. Μπορεις τωρα να νιωθεις πιο σημαντικος.


*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## savatage

> Οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει: Πλήρης γυναικολογικος έλεγχος, καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχος καρδιάς, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλίας, άπειρες γενικές αιματος, έλεγχος θυροειδή, μαγνητική κάτω κοιλίας, αξονική στήθους, λαιμού και κεφαλιού, πολλές επισκέψεις σε παθολόγο, γενικές ούρων (δεν νομίζω να μου διαφεύγει κάτι.)
> 
> Κανένα εύρημα σε όλες αυτές τις εξετάσεις εκτός από έναν πρησμένο λεμφαδένα κάτω από το σαγόνι (1,4 cm) ο οποίος μου είπαν ότι οφείλεται σε έγκλειστο φρονιμίτη.





> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Γιατι επιμενεις να την τρομαζεις???
Ειπε εξαρχης οτι εχει κανει εξετασεις. Και εβαλε το νημα της στην ενοτητα σωματομορφες διαταραχες!
Τι κερδιζεις δηλαδη με το να της λες οτι εχει καρκινο?

----------


## sok

> Γιατι επιμενεις να την τρομαζεις???
> Ειπε εξαρχης οτι εχει κανει εξετασεις. Και εβαλε το νημα της στην ενοτητα σωματομορφες διαταραχες!
> Τι κερδιζεις δηλαδη με το να της λες οτι εχει καρκινο?


*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## sok

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## sok

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Maria A.

Παιδιά τι να πω, μόνο που δεν με βοήθησε τελικά όλο αυτό. Κρίμα.

----------


## ge0rge

> Θα τα πω με λίγα λόγια. 
> Τα συμπτώματα μου είναι τα εξής: Αδιαθεσία, κόπωση (ανεξήγητη), μουδιάσματα, τάσεις για εμετό (κάποιες φορές), κακή διάθεση, αίσθημα πως κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο λαιμό μου, στεγνό στόμα, δυσκολία κατάποσης συγκεκριμένα στα χάπια, πόνοι σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος, φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, εντερικές διαταραχές, ενοχλήσεις κατα τη διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής επαφής (σαν πόνος), πονοκέφαλοι, πόνοι στην πλάτη, στο στήθος, δυσκολία στην αναπνοή και έντονη δυσφορία. 
> 
> Οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει: Πλήρης γυναικολογικος έλεγχος, καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχος καρδιάς, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλίας, άπειρες γενικές αιματος, έλεγχος θυροειδή, μαγνητική κάτω κοιλίας, αξονική στήθους, λαιμού και κεφαλιού, πολλές επισκέψεις σε παθολόγο, γενικές ούρων (δεν νομίζω να μου διαφεύγει κάτι.)
> 
> Κανένα εύρημα σε όλες αυτές τις εξετάσεις εκτός από έναν πρησμένο λεμφαδένα κάτω από το σαγόνι (1,4 cm) ο οποίος μου είπαν ότι οφείλεται σε έγκλειστο φρονιμίτη. 
> Δεν νιώθω όμως καλά. Αρχίζω να αγχώνομαι για ΣΚΠ ή ακόμα και για Aids. Τα συμπτώματα υπάρχουν εδώ και έναν χρόνο περίπου και πλέον φοβάμαι πολύ για την υγεία μου γιατί δεν νιώθω να καλυτερευω. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Είμαι νέα σε ηλικία και όλο αυτό μου έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή. Δεν μπορώ να βοηθηθω από πουθενά και έχω φρικαρει. Κανένας πλέον δεν πιστεύει ότι έχω κάτι μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις οπότε δεν δίνουν σημασία, εγώ όμως το νιώθω. Κάθε μέρα.....


Είσαι όλη την ημέρα έτσι και σε καθημερινή βάση η κάποιες μέρες και ώρες; ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο έχεις δει; τρως σωστά; έχεις ανθρώπους να τα μοιράζεσαι; από άθληση; από βόλτες; έχεις δοκιμάσει να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνει πράγματα; το ίδιο είμαστε, περίπου δηλαδή, και είδα μεγάλο καλό όταν έστω και με το ζόρι ξεκίνησα να κάνω πράγματα πέραν του να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς... Σου εύχομαι από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου ότι καλύτερο και να θυμάσαι ότι όλα περνάνε. 



> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι απόπειρες διάγνωσης)*



Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Spirosss

Μαρια σχεδον ολα τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερες τα ειχα και εγω!εγω νομιζα οτι παθαινω εμφραγμα,εντονη δυσφορια,εσωτερικο τρεμουλο,κομπος στον λαιμο που νομιζα θα πνιγω,ειδικα στον υπνο μου,στεγνωνε το στομα μου,ταχυκαρδιες φουλ,πονος στην πλατυ και στον θωρακα,σπασμοι απο τους μυς,πονοκεφαλους,ταση για εμετο,ταση λοιποθυμιας,θορυβους στα αυτια μου,μουδιασμα στα χερια,προβλημα
Με το στομαχι και το εντερο ,δυαριες παλινδρομηση και αλλα περιεργα!εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις!!!γαστροσκοπηση,κ ολονοσκοπηση,κυστιοσκοπησ ,υπερηχους,μαγνητικες,αιμα
Εδωσα 20 φορες πηγα σε καρδιολογο,γαστρεντορολογ ,και γενικα οτι γιατρο θπαρχει και κανενας δεν βρηκε τιποτα!!!μεχρι και δισκοκηλη εχω τωρα που δεν ξερω αν την προκαλεσα και εγω αυτη απο το ανχος μου αλλα την εχω και σημερα θα την κανω επεμβσαη..εγω τα εχω αυτα ενα χρονο και αποφασισα και πηγα σε ενα ψυχοατρο και μου διαβεβαιωσε οτι ολα ηταν ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα!μιυ εδωσε μια αγωγη ελαφρια και ειδα βελτιωση..εχω ακομα μερικα συμπτωματα με το εντερο και το στομαχι και τα μουδιασματα αλλα εχουν ελλατωθει αλλα ισως να γελει
Να περασει καιρος ακομα
Με την αγωγω!!και εγω νομιζα οτι θα πεθανω μεχρι που μια μερα βαρεθηκα να φοβαμαι και λεω αν ειναι να γινει ας γινει και τελος!!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα δεν
Μπορω να χονεψω οτι μπορεις να παθεις τετοια πραγματα απο το ανχος και δεν εχω πειστει 100% οτι δεν εχω κατι αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος τουλαχιστον ηρεμω..ισως πρεπει να απευθηνθεις σε κανεναν ψυχολογο για αρχη..εγω μενω γερμανια και δεν εχει Ελληνες ψυχολογους για αυτο διαλεξα ψυχιατρο για να τελειωνω γιατι με
Κουρασε ολη αυτη η κατασταση!σου ευχομαι να τα ξεπερασεις και εσυ ολα αυτ και να γινεις καλα!ξερω τι περνας!!!

----------


## Maria A.

Καλημέρα ge0rge! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει τίποτα. Αν δοκιμάσω να ασχοληθώ με τον αθλητισμό, τι να σου πω, μόνο το τετράγωνο να βγω να τρέξω, με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια και ζαλάδα. Το ίδιο και αν βγω έξω απλά για βόλτα. Ζαλάδα, έντονη δυσφορία και με το ζόρι καταφέρνω να γυρίσω σπίτι που και πάλι δεν νιώθω καλύτερα κι εκεί. Αν βγω μια μέρα και καταφέρω να κάτσω για έναν καφέ πχ μετά μπορεί να είμαι και για 2-3 μέρες χαλιά. Δεν υπάρχουν όλα τα συμπτώματα κάθε μέρα αλλά τη δυσφορία δεν μπορώ να την ξεφορτωθώ και όλα έρχονται από εκεί που δεν τα περιμένω. Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. Σε ευχαριστώ. :)

----------


## Maria A.

Και; Κάποιο αποτέλεσμα; Τι έκανες τελικά με όλο αυτό;

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλημέρα ge0rge! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει τίποτα. Αν δοκιμάσω να ασχοληθώ με τον αθλητισμό, τι να σου πω, μόνο το τετράγωνο να βγω να τρέξω, με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια και ζαλάδα. Το ίδιο και αν βγω έξω απλά για βόλτα. Ζαλάδα, έντονη δυσφορία και με το ζόρι καταφέρνω να γυρίσω σπίτι που και πάλι δεν νιώθω καλύτερα κι εκεί. Αν βγω μια μέρα και καταφέρω να κάτσω για έναν καφέ πχ μετά μπορεί να είμαι και για 2-3 μέρες χαλιά. Δεν υπάρχουν όλα τα συμπτώματα κάθε μέρα αλλά τη δυσφορία δεν μπορώ να την ξεφορτωθώ και όλα έρχονται από εκεί που δεν τα περιμένω. Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. Σε ευχαριστώ. :)


Ξέρω πως είναι. Το πέρασα και το περνάω ακόμα μέχρι ένα βαθμό. Σε ψυχίατρο έχεις πάει; αν όχι να πας, έστω και από περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου να δεις τι σκατα είναι αυτό που έχεις. Δεν σου μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς. Εμένα δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στον θώρακα μου. Εχθές κράταγα το τηλέφωνο στα χέρια έτοιμος να πάρω τηλέφωνο πνευμονολογο να κλείσω ραντεβού αλλά την τελευταία στιγμή το μετάνιωσα και τελικά έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο. Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα γράφει η ταμπέλα που θα μου "βάλει" ρε αδερφέ.
Αν δεν μπορείς να αθληθείς κάνε αλλά πράγματα που είναι χαλαρωτικά. Άκου μουσική, κανε διαλογισμό, περπατά, δες μια φίλη έστω και στο σπίτι σου. 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Maria A.

Είχα πάει ένα χρονο περίπου πριν, όταν ξεκίνησαν κάποια συμπτώματα. Βέβαια τότε ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα σε σχέση με τώρα. Μου είχε πει πως είχα μια ελαφριά κατάθλιψη, αγοραφοβία και κοινωνιοφοβια ( ή κάτι τέτοιο ). Μου είχε πει να τσεκαρω και τον θυρεοειδή μου, πράγμα που έκανα λίγες μέρες μετά και ήταν οκ.

----------


## ckar95

> Θα τα πω με λίγα λόγια. 
> Τα συμπτώματα μου είναι τα εξής: Αδιαθεσία, κόπωση (ανεξήγητη), μουδιάσματα, τάσεις για εμετό (κάποιες φορές), κακή διάθεση, αίσθημα πως κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο λαιμό μου, στεγνό στόμα, δυσκολία κατάποσης συγκεκριμένα στα χάπια, πόνοι σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος, φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, εντερικές διαταραχές, ενοχλήσεις κατα τη διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής επαφής (σαν πόνος), πονοκέφαλοι, πόνοι στην πλάτη, στο στήθος, δυσκολία στην αναπνοή και έντονη δυσφορία. 
> 
> Οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει: Πλήρης γυναικολογικος έλεγχος, καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχος καρδιάς, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλίας, άπειρες γενικές αιματος, έλεγχος θυροειδή, μαγνητική κάτω κοιλίας, αξονική στήθους, λαιμού και κεφαλιού, πολλές επισκέψεις σε παθολόγο, γενικές ούρων (δεν νομίζω να μου διαφεύγει κάτι.)
> 
> Κανένα εύρημα σε όλες αυτές τις εξετάσεις εκτός από έναν πρησμένο λεμφαδένα κάτω από το σαγόνι (1,4 cm) ο οποίος μου είπαν ότι οφείλεται σε έγκλειστο φρονιμίτη. 
> Δεν νιώθω όμως καλά. Αρχίζω να αγχώνομαι για ΣΚΠ ή ακόμα και για Aids. Τα συμπτώματα υπάρχουν εδώ και έναν χρόνο περίπου και πλέον φοβάμαι πολύ για την υγεία μου γιατί δεν νιώθω να καλυτερευω. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Είμαι νέα σε ηλικία και όλο αυτό μου έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή. Δεν μπορώ να βοηθηθω από πουθενά και έχω φρικαρει. Κανένας πλέον δεν πιστεύει ότι έχω κάτι μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις οπότε δεν δίνουν σημασία, εγώ όμως το νιώθω. Κάθε μέρα.....


Μερικά από αυτά τα συμπτώματα τα έχω κι εγώ κατά καιρούς, και είναι συσσωρευμένο άγχος... Μάλιστα, έχουμε και τα κοινα ότι πρώτον, έχουμε πρησμένο λεμφαδένα λόγω φρονιμίτη (ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που πυροδότησε το άγχος μου) και ο φόβος για ΣΚΠ (το πέρασα κι αυτό).
Να ξέρεις πως δεν υπαρχει νόσος που να προκαλεί όοοοολα αυτά τα συμπτώματα μαζί! Δηλαδή τι είναι αυτό που χτυπάει ταυτόχρονα παντού?? Μόνο το άγχος! Εφ όσον έχεις κάνεις πάμπολλες εξετάσεις (αλήθεια, σου τα καλύπτει όλα αυτά η ασφάλεια?), προσπάθησε να αποσπάσαι, δηλαδή να κρατάς το μυαλό σου απασχολημένο με άλλα πράγματα. Είναι κλειδί αυτό και με έχει βοηθήσει προσωπικά. Ετσι, ξεχνάς το άγχος σου, τα συμπτώματα μειώνονται και ξαφνικά συνειδητοποιείς ότι ο παράγοντας που σου πυροδοτεί το άγχος, δηλαδή τα συμπτώματα, δεν υφίσταται. Βγαίνεις λοιπόν έτσι από τον φαύλο κύκλο του άγχους.
Φυσικά η επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο θα σε βοηθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο, αλλά είναι σημαντικό να προσπαθήσεις και μόνη σου.

----------


## andria_an

agapiti fili,

niotho megali anakoufisi diavazontas afta pou les, einai san na graftikan gia mena.exo perasei ta idia kai xeirotera kai i poiotita zois mou exei xalasei.

Thelei polu ipomoni kai pisti.i upoxondriash einai mia astheneia kai prepei na tin katapolemisoume.

Sorry gia ta greeklish.opote thes, ego eimai edw.

----------


## grtt

Maria welcome to the club!
Τέτοια συμπτώματα έχω εγώ και εγώ δεν ξέρω από πότε! Έχω κάνει άπειρες εξετάσεις και πέρα από κάποια συνηθισμένα ευρήματα (κάτι αυξημένα τριγλυκερίδια κλπ) δεν έχουν δείξει τίποτα σοβαρό. Να σκεφτείς ότι σκέφτομαι να κάνω και ιδιωτική ασφάλιση και πέρα από τη βασική ασφάλιση λέω να κάνω εξτρά πρόγραμμα για διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις και μου λέει ο ασφαλιστής: "Βάλε καλύτερα το Χ πρόγραμμα εξτρά αν θες, τι να τις κάνεις τις διαγνωστικές, τόσες πολλές κάνεις; Έχεις και ΕΟΠΠΥΥ" Ε, από μέσα μου έλεγα, καλά πάει στοίχημα ότι θα εξαντλήσω το ετήσιο όριο πολύ γρήγορα;;
Επί της ουσίας, τέτοιους είδους συμπτώματα μου περνάνε είτε όταν κάτι καλό και ευχάριστο μου συμβαίνει είτε όταν τέλος πάντων έχω να ασχοληθώ με κάτι. Όσο κάθομαι σπίτι, δεν βγαίνω, μερικές φορές επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη λόγω συμπτωμάτων, τόσο χειρότερα γίνομαι. Έχει τύχει να αισθάνομαι κυριολεκτικά χάλια και να βγω με το ζόρι έξω και ως δια μαγείας τα πάντα να λυθούν. 
Αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα δες και ψυχολόγο, πάντα βοηθάει, μπορεί να σου βρει τα αίτια που σε οδήγησαν εκεί, μια σύντομη περίοδο που πήγα με είχε βοηθήσει (εκείνη την περίοδο μάλιστα ήμουν πεπεισμένος ότι είχα πάθει λύσσα επειδή με είχε δαγκώσει ένα σκυλί), δυστυχώς σταμάτησα για οικονομικούς λόγους.

----------


## Maria A.

Καλησπέρα! Η ασφάλεια καλύπτει ένα μέρος κάποιων εξετάσεων. Με τα χρήματα που ξόδεψα σε γιατρούς τον τελευταίο καιρό έκανα άνετα διακοπές όλο το καλοκαίρι στα νησιά. Χαχα. Προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα αλλά δυστυχώς με ο,τι και να ασχοληθώ τα σωματικά προβλήματα δεν φεύγουν, τουλάχιστον όχι εντελώς. Πράγμα που με "ρίχνει" πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Maria A.

Χαίρομαι που με νιώθεις! Λίγοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που σε καταλαβαίνουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Πάντως είναι στιγμές που λέω ότι όντως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου αλλά είναι και οι στιγμές που λεω δεν μπορεί, αφού το νιώθω. Δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!

----------


## Maria A.

Καλησπέρα! Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ πλέον ενώ θέλω να χαρώ με κάτι, δεν μπορώ. Δεν μου βγαίνει ρε παιδί μου με τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Δεν με συγκινεί τίποτα και δεν με ευχαριστεί τίποτα πραγματικά. Ίσως επειδή κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, ίσως γιατί έχασα κάθε ενδιαφέρον για το οτιδήποτε. Δεν ξέρω. Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως με βοήθησε το να μιλάω σε κάποιον. Ένιωθα πως δεν είχα πράγματα να πω ή ότι όταν έλεγα πράγματα άσχημα από το παρελθόν αυτό με έκανε να νιώθω χειρότερα. Με έκανε να φέρνω στο μυαλό μου άσχημες ή στρεσογόνες αναμνήσεις και δεν με βοηθούσε.

----------

